# Colleges that offer Archery



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

The collegiate archery association is prob your best bet


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

I know kentucky is pretty far away for you, but about 20 minutes from here, we have a college that is pretty big on trying recruit good shooters to their archery team.


----------



## ItecKid (Jan 29, 2010)

I know they're not in Maryland, but both Penn State and Penn College have strong archery programs.

The only Maryland school I know of with an archery program is UMD College Park.


----------



## ShootsLikeAGrrl (Aug 3, 2012)

@ ItecKid: I knew about Penn State and Penn College, but UMD College Park is super close for me. I'll have to look into that one! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Texas A&M is by far the most well known for colleges, however its not close. Like Jake said, check out the US Collegiate Archery Website...there should be a way to search that stuff there


----------



## BaconRocks (Sep 16, 2012)

mustang kid said:


> I know kentucky is pretty far away for you, but about 20 minutes from here, we have a college that is pretty big on trying recruit good shooters to their archery team.


What college is that? I live in KY and I'm starting to think about colleges.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

any in MN?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

mn doesn't have any that i know of; if you know you want to shoot for a college team look at a school that has a good program. There is nothing wrong with starting one but for it to get going and off the ground you need atleast 1 member who has connections and know what they are doing on both the gear and shooting side


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> mn doesn't have any that i know of; if you know you want to shoot for a college team look at a school that has a good program. There is nothing wrong with starting one but for it to get going and off the ground you need atleast 1 member who has connections and know what they are doing on both the gear and shooting side


Perfect plan Jake. Apply to Michigan with me and we can start our own archery team haha!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm not doing college.. done with welding in may and i'm off to the salt mines to fund hitting up the USAT, FITA, WC tours


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd much rather do that than go to college haha.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i turned down some pretty sweet deals as far as college goes, its not what i wanted to do and i don't want to go through all the extra stuff to get out of it what i want.


----------



## LIVYATHAN (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm a first year university student here in Australia. I wish we our education system put as much focus on Archery as yours does over there. I am pretty much resigned to my local club and my hunting trips.


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

If you are looking for somewhere in MD, look into James Madison Univ. Pretty upper echelon school, but lots of good shooters have gone thru there including Braden.


----------



## Oak Tree (Sep 17, 2012)

archerykid13 said:


> Perfect plan Jake. Apply to Michigan with me and we can start our own archery team haha!


Ha ha 2-2 

Go Bucks!


----------



## ShootsLikeAGrrl (Aug 3, 2012)

Thank you so much to everyone who has contributed to my search. I really appreciate all the help.  I'm currently looking into University of Maryland: College Park and James Madison University. Here's hoping they have a program for whatever degree I choose to pursue!


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

BaconRocks said:


> What college is that? I live in KY and I'm starting to think about colleges.


It's University of the Cumberlands. It's over in willamsburg. Thats where my regional tournament is. They are a really good college for an archery team. I know about 5 guys on the teams, all are really good shooters with high standards.


----------

